# Amplified Creatine? anyone tried it?



## the_general64 (Dec 17, 2008)

was buying my creatine monohydrate powder from GNC and the employee suggested this new product called "amplified creatine 189". it cost twice as much and i have a feeling i was directed toward this product because of the price.  has anyone tried it before? any opinions on whether or not its better, worse, or the same as creatine monohydrate powder? i bought it but will not open it until i can get some feedback, GNC has a thirty day return policy.......


----------



## Built (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it's just overpriced. I'm reading on another board where a guy who works for GNC said he makes four bucks for every bottle of the stuff he moves.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm going to work for GNC!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 18, 2008)

Didnt you ask what the difference was?

Thats the first thing i would have asked:

-Whats the difference?
-How does it work?
-What are the benefits?

There is little regulation on supps themselves, let alone the names of them. "Amplified" doesnt mean shit.

They could take normal creatine monohydrate, cut it half and half with creatine ethyl ester and call it "dual action".

Then they'd take their new creatine product and add some caffeine and call it "Creatine Dual Action X-Treme" and put a 100% markup on it.

Ask these questions, if they cant give you a satisfactory answer or direct you to some journal article, or at least a nice chunk of physiology, then leave with your money.


----------



## spartan300 (Jan 9, 2009)

i heard its pretty good and not as much water bloat

il be looking to pick some up soon....got a friend that works at gnc so i can get a better discount!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 9, 2009)

It's Creatine Hydrocholride and works very well. I take three tabs 60 minutes before lifting and drink lots of extra water at that time. Yes, they get commission. So does everyone that sells you a car or suit or matress... Doesn't mean it's crap.


----------



## PainandGain (Jan 10, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> It's Creatine Hydrocholride and works very well. I take three tabs 60 minutes before lifting and drink lots of extra water at that time. Yes, they get commission. So does everyone that sells you a car or suit or matress... Doesn't mean it's crap.



I think the main point here is it worth spending the GNC premium on a product if you could get it online for much cheaper.


----------



## seanf76 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have tried it and it doesnt bloat me as much \
but i did notice i had to drink a lot more water


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 11, 2009)

creatine monohydrate is cheap and just as good as any of this hyped up bullshit other types of creatine they sell for twice as much.


----------



## kaziol (Jan 12, 2009)

creatine only pump muscle. I don't like


----------

